# rear suspension



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

just started getting a sound out of the rear suspension. only over certain bumps on the road i hear like loose change moving around. the car is kept clean. no jokes guys . thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would take it in and have a dealer look at it. Sounds like something is loose. 
Do you fly RC aircraft?


----------

